# Eyebrows...



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

So...Since Sheldon needs a bath anyways, we decided to have a little fun...Enjoy xD(don't worry, non toxic, washable markers were used)



















and my personal favorite:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

My DH happened to be walking by the window when I opened this thread and I was laughing at poor Sheldon.  When he came inside he asked what I was laughing at so I showed him your pictures. His comment? "Don't even think about it!" :rofl:


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Lmfao, I had markers, and my boyfriend was like 'doooo iiiitttt'.

I love having a white dog.....=D


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

In the last picture he has that look on his face like why are you laughing at me mom. He is a handsome boy.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> In the last picture he has that look on his face like why are you laughing at me mom. He is a handsome boy.


He gets laughed at quite often xD and thank you =3 we think so too <3


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

We did this to our cat one time, on his white patches, when we were younger. Used those lovely crayola markers that wash off of anything and are most definitely non-toxic. Rainbow cat was rainbowy.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> We did this to our cat one time, on his white patches, when we were younger. Used those lovely crayola markers that wash off of anything and are most definitely non-toxic. Rainbow cat was rainbowy.


yup! that's what these are xD It even smells yummy!!! The boyfriend wants to make him into a zebra someday. or a tiger. (He's an artist....)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He looks like Uncle Leo!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

lucy dog said:


> he looks like uncle leo!




ahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

lol... i figured that one was going to fly over everyone's head.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Ruger has them naturally! The make him look very serious and concerned all the time!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Haha, I thought Uncle Leo right away too.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

robk said:


> Ruger has them naturally! The make him look very serious and concerned all the time!


that is beyond amazing xD

and i'm a big seinfeld fan....=3


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

My sister used Sharpie markers on a yellow lab when she was a kid. The dog just lay there and let her use him as a drawing pad. The owners were not amused. I still remember how hard we all laughed. 

Yeah, not thinking Scarlett would like that...although she has ended up with lipstick kisses on her head before. <3


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Too adorable

Once my mom got her black hair dye on Skye (also White)- i swear she had a High arched eyebrow just like the rock (dwayne johnson) when he is making that face.. just the one eye- my mom swears she didn't do it on purpose... took FOREVER for it to go away!


----------

